# car registration



## oggledy (Aug 27, 2010)

shipped my car from USA to Italy. Any help/ideas about the process of re-registering it in Italy? I've been told that I need to get documents signed by DMV in USA that would mean flying back there just to do this. there must be a different way. Have you been there and done this?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

oggledy said:


> shipped my car from USA to Italy. Any help/ideas about the process of re-registering it in Italy? I've been told that I need to get documents signed by DMV in USA that would mean flying back there just to do this. there must be a different way. Have you been there and done this?


i have a freand who imports american cars to italy he speaks perfect english and iam sure that he can help you for a small fee if you need more details email me through this site


----------



## oggledy (Aug 27, 2010)

THanks Pudd2, I'd be glad to have his contact information. And I'm sure others on this post would as well.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

oggledy said:


> THanks Pudd2, I'd be glad to have his contact information. And I'm sure others on this post would as well.


if any body needs thi imfomaiton ring me on 00390871898515


----------

